
The Photographer’s Ephemeris for Desktop - Tomte
http://photoephemeris.com/tpe-for-desktop
======
chris_overseas
Sun Surveyor[1] is another similar app for mobile that I have been using for
years now and have found to be fantastic for planning photography trips.
Knowing the exact times and angles of sunrise, sunset, blue and golden hours,
moon cycles and the path of the Milky Way center really is a game-changer for
landscape and night sky photography.

If you're heading into built up or mountainous areas, the desktop version of
Google Earth[2] is fantastic for trip planning too. You can turn on sunlight
mode then set the date and time appropriately and interactively figure out and
bookmark the best locations to be in, taking into account shadows cast by
mountains and sometimes even buildings.

[1] [http://www.sunsurveyor.com/](http://www.sunsurveyor.com/)

[2] [https://www.google.com/earth/](https://www.google.com/earth/)

------
throwaway049
Nice to see this on HN. I was watching the sunrise last week and I used this
app to know where to stand to see the sun appear behind a church steeple. I
mostly use the Android version but sometimes the desktop browser app.

------
gmiller123456
Not sure why this is on Hackernews, but I guess I'll take the opportunity to
plug my own similar app (for Android only):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.principiap...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.principiaprogramatica.sunpositionmap)

------
matt101589
I was just thinking about searching for an app for sun/moon rises. I'm glad I
found it here. This is a life-changer.

~~~
skarap
I guess you'd love their Skyfire
([http://www.skyfireapp.com/](http://www.skyfireapp.com/)) integration which
gives predictions for perfect sunset/sunrise light.

~~~
matt101589
Sadly, it's not available on Android (yet). But it does look amazing.

